# Ý TƯỞNG & TIÊU CHUẨN THIẾT KẾ NỘI THẤT TRƯỜNG HỌC MỚI NHẤT 2021



## thietkenoithatbmc (2/8/21)

Mỗi một công trình được thi công xây dựng đều nhằm một mục đích sử dụng nào đó. Chính vì thế khi thiết kế *nội thất trường học*, kiến trúc sư luôn cần phải cân nhắc, xem xét kỹ càng những lưu ý trên mọi khía cạnh. Có như vậy mới đảm bảo có được bản vẽ hoàn hảo nhất. Đặc biệt là với các công trình đòi hỏi tính đặc thù cao như trường học.
Không đơn thuần như hoạt động thiết kế công trình dân dụng. Hạng mục trường học luôn có những tiêu chuẩn khắt khe được đặt ra. Bởi lẽ công trình này không chỉ cần phải đảm bảo các tiêu chuẩn thiết kế thông thường về kết cấu hay thẩm mỹ. Mà hơn thế còn phải tuân theo các quy chuẩn khắt khe của những hạng mục dành cho hoạt động giáo dục. Chính bởi những yêu cầu có phần phức tạp đó. Hoạt động thiết kế trường học khiến không chỉ kiến trúc sư mà cả chủ công trình hết sức đau đầu khi muốn cân nhắc chọn lựa một ý tưởng phù hợp.
Sau đây, hãy cùng BMC tham khảo một số dự án thiết kế trường học nổi bật và tiêu chuẩn trong thiết kế. Qua đó, phần nào chúng ta có thể hình dung dễ dàng hơn về hạng mục công trình trường học. Để từ đó có thể lên được ý tưởng phù hợp cho công trình của mình.
*Dự án thiết kế trường học mầm non ở Bắc Ninh của BMC*




Ấn tượng đầu tiên chính là hình ảnh một tòa kiến trúc hiện đại lấp ló đằng sau vườn cây xanh mát mang đến sự dễ chịu, gần gũi mà không kém phần đẹp mắt cho ngôi trường




Nhìn từ trên cao chúng ta có thể thấy rõ kết cấu của công trình bao gồm 3 phần với thiết kế độc đáo, lạ mắt




Hình khối được sử dụng làm kết cấu chủ đạo mang đến điểm nhấn sắc nét chuẩn phong cách hiện đại, tối giản mà không kém phần ấn tượng




Sân chơi ngoài trời được thiết kế ngay tại vị trí trung tâm với không gian rộng mở mang đến cho bé cảm giác thoải mái, thích thú khi tham gia các hoạt động vui chơi, vận động




Các trang thiết bị phục vụ hoạt động thể chất của bé được lắp đặt kiên cố, chắc chắn đảm bảo an toàn tối đa khi bé sử dụng.




Việc vận dụng các gam màu sinh động nổi bật mang đến điểm nhấn hoàn hảo cho ngôi trường. Điều này không chỉ làm tăng thêm tính thẩm mỹ. Mà còn là nhân tố thu hút bé khi đến trường.
Với diện tích sử dụng không quá rộng lớn. Các kiến trúc sư của BMC đã cân nhắc vận dụng phong cách thiết kế trường học hiện đại, tối giản nhưng vẫn đầy tinh tế với các điểm nhấn đến từ kiến trúc hay màu sắc. Điều này giúp cho không gian học tập và vận động của bé được mở rộng hơn. Thêm vào đó, các chi tiết nhấn nhá phù hợp với tâm lý độ tuổi của các bé mầm non cũng mang đến hứng thú nhiều hơn để khuyến khích bé đến lớp. Nếu bạn đang cân nhắc một ngôi trường thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại. Thì đây có lẽ là một trong những gợi ý phù hợp theo mong đợi của bạn.
*Tóm lại*
Trên đây là gợi ý về một số mẫu thiết kế trường học theo phong cách hiện đại đến từ nhiều ý tưởng khác nhau mà BMC đã thực hiện. Mỗi một mẫu thiết kế đều có điểm nhấn và sự độc đáo riêng. Cũng như tính phù hợp cho từng đối tượng học sinh hay các mục đích đào tạo khác nhau. Trong mỗi hạng mục, BMC luôn phải cân nhắc dựa trên rất nhiều các yếu tố liên quan đến công trình. Có như vậy, mới có thể đưa ra nhận định đánh giá chính xác. Rồi từ đó có được ý tưởng thiết kế tối ưu nhất trong từng trường hợp.
Không khó để nhận thấy việc có được một bản vẽ hoàn hảo là điều không đơn giản. Tuy nhiên nếu đi đúng hướng, tìm đúng đối tác có năng lực hỗ trợ. Tin chắc rằng, quý đơn vị sẽ có được phương án thiết kế tối ưu nhất. Bất cứ khi nào cần tư vấn về thiết kế các hạng mục trường học, nhà trẻ, trường mầm non,… Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp BMC để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất.
Trân trọng!
*TRỤ SỞ CHÍNH HÀ NỘI*
Số 6 – Đặng Văn Ngữ – Đống Đa – Hà Nội
0902 08 5758
bmc.nano@gmail.com
*VP ĐẠI DIỆN MIỀN TRUNG*
Số 29 đường 31 KĐT Phước Long A, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
0902 08 5758
*VP ĐẠI DIỆN MIỀN NAM*
Số 370 Nguyễn Văn Quỳ – Phú Thuận – Quận 7 – HCM
0902 08 5758
*XƯỞNG SẢN XUẤT*
khu CN làng nghề Hạ Thái, Duyên Thái, Thường Tín, Hà Nội
*XƯỞNG SẢN XUẤT*
Đường T9, đường Bình Hòa, Phước Hạ, Phước Đồng, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
*XƯỞNG SẢN XUẤT*
1686 Nguyễn Duy Trinh – Trường Thạch Quận 9 – HCM
*#thiết_kế_trung_tâm_tiếng_anh, #văn_phòng_sáng_tạo, #thi_công_trường_mầm_non, #thi_công_nội_thất_trường_học, #nội_thất_trường_học*


----------

